# John Deere Introduces The Power To Mulch-on-demand™



## Live Oak

I like this feature. :thumbsup: 


JOHN DEERE INTRODUCES THE POWER TO MULCH-ON-DEMAND™  


JOHN DEERE INTRODUCES THE POWER TO MULCH-ON-DEMAND™ 


Cary, N.C. (January 27, 2006) — The new John Deere Mulch-on-Demand Deck™ puts a more productive mowing and mulching option directly in the professional landscaper’s hands – allowing operators to switch from side discharge to mulch mode by simply moving a lever from their seat. 

Available as a factory-installed option for both the 757 and 777 Z-Trak mower, the Mulch-on-Demand’s patented moveable baffle system not only blocks the discharge opening – it also separates each individual cutting chamber to ensure the grass clippings circulate, mulch and drop quickly. This technology is ideal for professional groundskeepers who typically use a dedicated mulching machine or have to install and remove a mulching kit during the mowing season. 

The Mulch-on-Demand flexibility also allows operators to switch into mulch mode to mow safely near parking lots or other pedestrian areas without worrying about thrown objects or "dusting" cars; and highly landscaped areas can be tackled quickly without sending another crew member to remove clippings from mulch beds or sidewalks. 

"We did a limited build of this product in 2004 so our customers could put it to the test for a full mowing season," says Gilbert Pena, commercial segment strategy manager for John Deere. "After six weeks many reported they were spending the same amount of time on each job site, but instead of cleaning up grass clippings, crew members were doing additional detail work like pruning and weeding - those are added-value services that customers really notice." 

Operators can select from three blade options based on typical operating conditions and desired performance: mulch blades, high-lift blades for optimal side discharge, or combination blades for all-around capability and minimized power consumption. A variable collect system also allows the operator to customize the discharge angle and collection system to match different cutting conditions. 

All 2006 John Deere commercial mowing products* – including the Mulch-on-Demand Deck – will feature the new 7-Iron II™ Deck, which adds higher blade tip speed (more than 18,000 feet per minute) and even more durability to deliver the industry’s best cut quality, even at higher ground speeds. 

All John Deere commercial mowing equipment is backed by a best-in-class, two-year bumper-to-bumper warranty. 

John Deere (Deere & Company -NYSEE) is the world's leading manufacturer of agricultural and forestry equipment; a leading supplier of equipment used in lawn, grounds and turf care; and a major manufacturer of construction equipment. Additionally, John Deere manufactures engines used in heavy equipment and provides financial services and other related activities that support the core businesses. Since it was founded in 1837, the company has established a heritage of quality products and services providing performance that endures to customers worldwide. 

For further information, the news media should call:


Bill Klutho, Manager, Public Relations
John Deere Worldwide Commercial & Consumer Equipment Division
[email protected] 
Customer Information: 919.804.2735 
Fax: 919.804.2735 

Editorial contact:
William Zweigart, Epley Associates
[email protected]
Phone: 919-877-0877
Fax: 919-877-0871 

:thumbsup:


----------

